# changer la carte graphique des ibook ?



## Paul (30 Mai 2004)

salut à tous,

 Je voulais savoir si il y avait une possibilité de changer la carte graphique des ibooks, parce que elles ne sont qu'à 32Mo... alors qu'apple en propose des 128 ds les powerbooks.
 J'hésite donc pour mon premier achat car j'ai l'impression que la carte vas "rapidement" etre obsolète si elle ne l'est pas déja malgrès la récente mise à jour.

 merci de vos réponses


----------



## SR500 (30 Mai 2004)

Salut
Il n'y a AUCUN portable actuellement sur le marché sur lequel on puisse changer la 'carte' graphique.
En plus, ce n'est pas une 'carte' mais une puce soudée sur la carte logique.
En terme de puissance, la Radeon 9200 meme si ce n'est pas la meilleure du moment (9700) est loin d'etre ridicule.
Si tu comptes acheter un Ibook pour les jeux, il y a plein de nouveautés qui vont ou sont sorties ces temps derniers. Mais, pour les jeux je te conseille davantage un ordinateur de bureau sur lequel tu pourras changer des elements au cours du temps.
La Radeon 9200 affichera correctement de la photo, de la video et fait particulierement bien tourner les jeux installés d'origine sur l'Ibook.
De plus elle suffit également pour faire tourner un autre ecran en mode clone jusqu'au 17 pouces.


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

J'avais entendu parler que ATI avait inventé une carte graphique amovible pour portable alors dans quelques temps sur nos macs ?


----------



## Kaneda (30 Mai 2004)

C'est clair qu'il faut que tu sois certain de faire le bon choix car il n'est pas forcément judicieux de penser jeux avec un portable.

considère le d'abord comme un outil de travail et / ou de détente mais le jeu n'est qu'un bonus.
Oriente toi vers une machine de bureau si tu es un gros joueur car tu seras vite déçu.

Personnellement je suis ravit que certain jeux fonctionnent très bien comme tony hawk (avec de la ram en plus), warcraft 3, UT03, ... mais je considère plus cela comme un bonus.

Make your choice


----------



## Paul (30 Mai 2004)

ok merci bcp de vos réponses.

 Je ne suis pas un gros joueur (même très peu en fait à cause de la prépa
 je ne suis pas un gros consommateur de jeu par exemple il me suffirai d'acheter qq jeux qui sont sûrs de marcher sur l'ibook et que je joue de tps en tps en gros pendant les vacances...

 Donc est ce que ces titres fonctionneraient sur le 14" : 
 Sim city 4, UT 2004 ? (oui je sais j'en demande peut etre bcp), Xplane 6 ou 7 ?
 y en a t'il qui ont eu des problèmes ?
 merci  de vos réponses


----------



## chupastar (30 Mai 2004)

Sim city oui, le reste aux autres de répondre car je ne sais pas...


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

Il y a un post sur les capacitées des machines sur les jeux !!!


----------



## Mulder (30 Mai 2004)

SR500 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a AUCUN portable actuellement sur le marché sur lequel on puisse changer la 'carte' graphique.


SI !


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

C'est la machine d'alien ca


----------



## Mulder (30 Mai 2004)

C'est sûr que ça déchire. C'est du portable de la mort qui tue. Si je n'aimais pas autant Mac OS X et si peu Windows... ...


----------



## Mulder (30 Mai 2004)

Et de toute façon j'ai décidé il y a longtemps déjà de thinker différent.


----------

